# Barley Earned His MX!!!



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I just wanted to brag, my boy Barley earned his MX today! I am sooooo proud!!! He had a great run earning him 4th place in his class. Wish me luck for tomorrow!

This is a picture from a few months ago.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Woohoo, congrats!!! I think I met you at the agility trial over New Years, I didn't know you were on here. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

katieanddusty said:


> Woohoo, congrats!!! I think I met you at the agility trial over New Years, I didn't know you were on here. Good luck tomorrow!


Thanks!! Yes, I did meet you with Helen. I just joined the forum recently. It's pretty fun!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

WTG, Barley, good luck tomorrow!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

A big congrats to you and Barley on his MX! :appl:
Good luck tomorrow, as they say "Run fast, run clean!" :burnout:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, awesome, what an achievement!!


----------



## donnaj03 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Huge congrats..and I LOVE that photo. There's always something about agility photo's that take my breath away. Seems they always have this big grin on their face like "watch me go"! *
*Thanks so much for sharing.*
*Donna.*


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job. :appl: Nice pic too. Are you going for the big MACH?


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Congratulations!! That is wonderful. Good luck out there today!

I sooo miss doing agility. I still have some weight I need to get off of Sydney before I ask her to get back into it though, and I'm waiting for Paige to have her hips cleared before I get too serious about it with her. Some of my agility friends are also "between dogs" right now too, so I know I'm not alone. 

WTG Barley!! BJ


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks so much! Our next goal now (after our MXJ of course) is to get a MACH. So far he has 5 double Qs. 

Unfortunatly no double Qs today, we were one off course tunnel away from one!!! Both my boys did Q in a pretty challanging Standard run.

Kohanagold, I would be stir crazy if I had to take time off! I bet you are so eager to get back! I do know people who are in between dogs as well.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

sammydog said:


> Kohanagold, I would be stir crazy if I had to take time off! I bet you are so eager to get back! I do know people who are in between dogs as well.


I totally AM!! I think Sydney is too... she's a blast to have out there. Q or not, we always had fun. But then I spayed her and she ended up with hypothyroid and gained a TON of weight so we're slowly picking it off... bit by bit. I do enjoy hearing about everyone else's dogs though and of course seeing pictures is wonderful! (so thank you for sharing!)

I'm sorry you had the offcourse tunnel. But by the sounds of it, you've got some great agility dogs so, MACH, here you come!! Congrats again! BJ


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, I am sorry about having to deal with hypothyroid and putting on weight! Good luck on getting it all off! I am sure you will both enjoy when you can get back to the game. I think it is great you are taking the time to get the weight off first! It's much healthier overall, but especially for agility!

I don't mind the off-course tunnel so much, like you said Q or NQ we still have a blast. And actually the rest of the run was VERY nice! They are good boys, and make great agility dogs! They are not only my first agility dogs, but my first dogs!!! So I am so proud of everything we have done. They have taught me a lot!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I posted videos from the weekend, see here
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=645262


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice job!! I'm so envious of your offside weaves! I struggle with that with Sydney because she doesn't like to do them when I'm on the "wrong side". I think its so neat that you say these are your first dogs. Sydney was my first competitive dog and its amazing how you learn with them. I'm glad you had fun and that the rest of the run was really nice. I'm hoping for maybe the spring to do some more... either way, I need to start with Paige but wanted to wait for her hips and elbows to be certified. Not that she doesn't play with tunnels and things. Sydney is soooo confident that she loves things like the teeter... but Paige isn't quite as full of herself and is nervous of it, so we need to work on that too. 

Thank you so much for sharing your videos. Its a lot of fun to watch dogs and handlers that are good at it! BJ & the girls


----------



## Bryana (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome job, huge congrats. He looks like he has a blast. Good luck with earning your MACH!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Kohanagold said:


> Nice job!! I'm so envious of your offside weaves! I struggle with that with Sydney because she doesn't like to do them when I'm on the "wrong side". I think its so neat that you say these are your first dogs. Sydney was my first competitive dog and its amazing how you learn with them. I'm glad you had fun and that the rest of the run was really nice. I'm hoping for maybe the spring to do some more... either way, I need to start with Paige but wanted to wait for her hips and elbows to be certified. Not that she doesn't play with tunnels and things. Sydney is soooo confident that she loves things like the teeter... but Paige isn't quite as full of herself and is nervous of it, so we need to work on that too.


Thanks! I actually have more problems with my on-side weaves! But every dog is different. I have learned so so so much from these two. I really look forward to competing with my newest dog Mira who is 10 months old. She will get her prelims at 12 months. But we will not start "really" training until she is 15 months. I have been training foundation with her since 7 weeks! I hope to see videos of you in the spring!


----------

